# Ramp near Savannah



## quick68 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have a recomendation on a boat ramp or marina near Savannah? Something easy to get to from I-16 would be nice. Wanting to get to the ocean. Usually go down and put in at Two-Way fish camp but just want to fish a different area. Puting in a 23' Seawolf. Thanks


----------



## cavan (Jul 12, 2009)

Ft Mac marina for Ossabaw sound (always short on live shrimp for me) or Kilkenny marina for St Cats sound.  Note there is a public ramp at Ft Mac state park 1/2 mile past the marina if you want to save the fee or if you'll come in after marina closing.


----------



## Finman` (Jul 13, 2009)

There's a launch not far from the Bass Pro & Mall w/ch is pretty easy from I-16.  If you go to the BPro website and look at their map, you can see the Apache Rd between BPro & the Sav Mall dead ends into what is a boat ramp.  Its maybe 6-7 miles to the open ocean from there.  Done it w/our 28' foot boat, so launching the 23' should be fine. 

http://content.basspro.com/outdoorworld/mapviewer.cfm?storeID=29


----------



## quick68 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

It Looks like we may try the ramp near Bass Pro sat morn. with Ft. Mac as a back up. If anyone sees a blindingly bright yellow 23' boat its us. Thanks


----------



## Inshore GA (Jul 13, 2009)

Ft Mac would be a little closer to the ocean. Hard runining Tide is a huge factor at the ramp. Think the marina charges about a buck a foot for in and out. Ft Mac is a first class Marina with a great restarant called Fish Tales.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 13, 2009)

Inshore GA said:


> Ft Mac is a first class Marina with a great restarant called Fish Tales.



10-4 on that!

I can't figure out how they have so many different items on the menu that are THAT good?


----------



## willr612 (Aug 12, 2010)

Can go to Coffee Bluff Marina, they run $1 per foot.  The owners a husband a wife team are great people to talk to as well.  He offers deals on putting in, purchase 10 lifts for the price of 8 (20% discount), etc..  

He's at the end of Coffee Bluff Rd.  Just head down White bluff and you'll dead end into it.  

http://www.coffeebluffmarina.net/index.php?page=index


----------



## oldenred (Aug 12, 2010)

you could always put in at lazzeretto creek, right past ft. pulaski and it is right on the ocean


----------

